# Cyprexx vendors



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Anyone attending the "mandatory" training? Very inconvienient for me. Any thoughts? Thanks

-Alex


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

I didnt even hear about one when is it


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I attended it a few months back. I learned a few things, made a few contacts and asked some very pointed questions. I even got answers to a few of them and we established that discoloration can be mold and that is what I am going to call it when it is. 

Overall I felt it was worth going to.


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

We had a meeting a few months back but it was not mandatory and I didn't really get too much out of it. I asked a few questions but got side stepped most of the time.:shifty:

and you can't mention anything about pay. "First thing they said"


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Contractor Services said:


> We had a meeting a few months back but it was not mandatory and I didn't really get too much out of it. I asked a few questions but got side stepped most of the time.:shifty:
> 
> and you can't mention anything about pay. "First thing they said"


I bet! They know it sucks!


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm being told that attendees are EXPLICIDELY instructed not to use the word mold in any written communique....

IT IS NOT IN WRITTING.....CAN SOMEONE ATTEND A TAPE RECORD THE MEETING??????? 

working on a story....thanks


----------



## bigheaded (May 20, 2013)

Never even heard anything about a meeting.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

bigheaded said:


> Never even heard anything about a meeting.


Here is th OP
Anyone attending the "mandatory" training? Very inconvienient for me. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

What a waste of my time.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

ADP LLC said:


> What a waste of my time.


 
well you know they don`t care about wasting anyones time, just look at what there paying these days!


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Yep, and at the end they did their ever famous, "and we really do appreciate the hard work our vendors do in the field". Thanks for your three hours of BS about how your increasing the standards but we cannot discuss pay AT ALL. We have reached the end of a business cycle folks. Who's still onboard? My patience is dwindling. 75% of my business is now residential. And I have just gotten my real estate license. Hope the hosing recovery trend will continue.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

ADP LLC said:


> Yep, and at the end they did their ever famous, "and we really do appreciate the hard work our vendors do in the field". Thanks for your three hours of BS about how your increasing the standards but we cannot discuss pay AT ALL. We have reached the end of a business cycle folks. Who's still onboard? My patience is dwindling. 75% of my business is now residential. And I have just gotten my real estate license. Hope the hosing recovery trend will continue.


 
Oh Got this Yesterday! This is for a$25 Maid (two years ago was told to just wipe down counters and put out new air frenshers) now there wanting a sales clean done for $25! I`m about to tell these clowns were to go!!!!

ROUTINE SALES CLEAN – below is a list of required pictures for each Routine Clean service.
BEFORE: 
o Pictures of Appliances (If Applicable)
o Full views of Living Room(s). 
o Full views of Kitchen(s). 
o Full views of Bedroom(s).
o Full views of any other interior room. 
o Full views of Bathroom(s). 
o Full views of Garage. 

ACTION: pics of the Routine Sales Clean, (at least 6- no faces) 
o Action shots should include the cleaning of the following:
 Kitchen, 
 Bathrooms, 
 wiping down ceiling fans and AC vents 
 remove any cobwebs/dust in corners of rooms and baseboards
 Vacuuming Carpet/ Washing Tile floors/ Sweeping Wood floors
AFTER:
o Full views of Living Room(s). 
o Full views of Kitchen(s) to also include a picture of the Air Freshener. 
o Full views of Bedroom(s) to also include a picture of an Air Freshener in every Bathroom.
o Full views of any other interior room. 
o Full views of Garage.


----------



## willyPro (Jan 7, 2013)

Got the same list a few weeks ago, starbaby, and you even left out some of the requirements! Hope you send them packing, their greed knows no bounds


----------



## bigheaded (May 20, 2013)

In the past I have had no problems with Cyprexx other than lower pay. But latley the have been wanting to hagle with my bids or invoices. WTF. I keep telling them you asked me to either bid the job or go a head and complete a service and now you want to question my cost. the invoice or Bid stands. Thank you for your businsess.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I told them that since monthly maids pays 1/10th of a sales clean they get 1/10th the work. 

I will sweep 1/10th the floors, mop 1/10th the floors, clean 1/10th the windows, etc. And I will not clean or move refrigerators and stoves during monthly maids. 

However, if they want to start paying $265 for the monthly services I would be happy to do it all every month.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

willyPro said:


> Got the same list a few weeks ago, starbaby, and you even left out some of the requirements! Hope you send them packing, their greed knows no bounds


I`m about there! was told on my last bid that now there are four (water)capping included in the initial now! I`m being told I`m there best contractor in the area but they backing into a corner with there low ass pay!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Most of the vendors in this area have told them to go blow....


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> Most of the vendors in this area have told them to go blow....


Getting close to doing the same.


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

We are also on the verge of telling them to eat it. Back when we were doing $20k per month we had to suck it up but now that its about 25% of that I dont worry about their "issues" most times. I ignore about 90% of their reported issues and they just go away for some reason. Used to jump and go fix them within the 48hr deadline crap. When we started with cyprexx wiping the counters and new air fresheners was all we done now, like the guy above posted, they want a complete initial clean every month.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

REOmadness said:


> We are also on the verge of telling them to eat it. Back when we were doing $20k per month we had to suck it up but now that its about 25% of that I dont worry about their "issues" most times. I ignore about 90% of their reported issues and they just go away for some reason. Used to jump and go fix them within the 48hr deadline crap. When we started with cyprexx wiping the counters and new air fresheners was all we done now, like the guy above posted, they want a complete initial clean every month.


you got the same thing! wipe down counters and put out air freshener! oh how things have changed


----------

